# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  देव भूमि  उत्तराखंड की छवि

## BISHTNISHA

:tiranga::tiranga:आज दोस्तों मैं आपके सामने देव-भूमी उत्तराखंड की कुछ पिक्चर आपके सामने रख रही हूँ. 

देखे और सहयोग जरूर करें.
सबसे पहले मैं. उत्तराखंड की राजधानी देहरादून से प्रारंभ करती हूँ.:tiranga::tiranga::tiranga::tiranga::tiranga:

ये हैं हमारा हिमालय जो उत्तराखंड का ही नहीं बल्कि भारत देश की शान हैं 
ये हैं उत्तराखंड की राजधानी देहरादून

----------


## BISHTNISHA

द्रोणाचार्य जी का तपोवन आश्रम 

शहस्त्र धारा देहरादून

----------


## VINODBISHT

बहूत अछा सूत्र हैं दोस्त लगे रहो और उत्तराखंड की बात ही कुछ और हैं. लगे रहो दोस्त.

----------


## negibaba

bahut badhiya prastuti hai, repo

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सुन्दर जगह है!*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

**


*रोबरकेव*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*अब आगे आपको नैनीताल की शेर करवाते हैं.*
*सबसे पहले आपको नैनीताल मैं नैना देवी टेम्पल से करवाते हैं.

जय माँ नैना देवी की जय.*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*नैनाशिखर*

----------


## BISHTNISHA



----------


## BISHTNISHA

*ये थे नैनीताल की कुछ छबी अब आगे चलते हैं. माँ गंगोत्री*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*जलमग्न शिवालिक*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*गंगोत्री मंदिर*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*केदारताल* 



*गौमुख*


*दयारा * 


*टेहरी डाम*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*प्रशिदों  में प्रषिद धाम    केदारनाथ.धाम*

----------


## BISHTNISHA



----------


## BISHTNISHA



----------


## BISHTNISHA



----------


## BISHTNISHA

*ये थे  श्री बद्रीनाथ धाम यात्रा की कुछ चित्र*

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा सूत्र में में भी गया हुआ हू 
रुद्रप्रयाग और देवप्रयाग*

----------


## mr.india

*बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है , मैं तो चित्रों को देखते ही खो सा गया
निशा जी और फोटो डालिए*

----------


## dev b

शानदार सूत्र है मित्र ...वाह  वाह  वाह

----------


## mjumbo

wa bahut hi umada sutra hai
aur pics dijiye aur
pics ke sath kuch jankari,tips bhi dijiyega
ye mere sabase pasandida vishay hai
meri taraf se ye choya sa repo+++++++
dhanyawad

----------


## BISHTNISHA

दोस्तों मैं आप सबका आभारी हूँ की आपने मेरी प्रस्तुती को पसंद किया

----------


## 0681

आपके चित्र देख के लगता है स्वर्ग यही है

----------


## rajgaram

बहूत अच्छे चित्र हैं वैसे मैं भी देहरादूँ से हूँ

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*अब चलते हैं हर का हरिद्वार यहीं पर कुम्ब मेला मनाया जाता हैं.*

*कनवा ऋषि आश्रम*

*नील कंठ* 

*ऋषिकेश*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*सप्तऋषि आश्रम* 



*त्रिवणीघाट* 



*हर की पुरी*


*ऋषिकेश* 


*राजा जी नेशनल पार्क*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*
हर की पुरी*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*सुरेश्वरी देवी टेम्पल*



*कोदियाला* 




*मंसूरी* 
केमटीफाल

----------


## MATWARRAWAT

bahoot-bahoot hi umda sutra hain nisha ji aapne hamra pahad ki yaden taje kar diya hain bahoot-bahoot dhanya bad thanks nisha ji

----------


## THE GAME

*बहुत  उम्दा प्रस्तुति....*

----------


## JITENDER1402

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs47/f/20...indows8osx.png

----------


## santosh_joshi1971

Chandrashila ki chadai aaj tak yaad aati hai. Dhanywad

----------


## prince of meerut

uttarakand vakai bahut khoobsurat jagah hai

----------


## Teach Guru

बहूत ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है|

----------


## divyasingh

*कृपया हार्सिल के बारे में कुछ जानकारी दें*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## deshpremi

*बहुत अच्छा सूत्र पुरानी यादें ताजा हो गई*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

और पोस्ट करो मित्र

----------


## anoop_address

आई लव उत्तराखंड!!!!!!

----------


## mr.india

> दोस्तों मैं आप सबका आभारी हूँ की आपने मेरी प्रस्तुती को पसंद किया


*बुरा न माने, मैं यह जानना चाहता हूँ कि आप BISHTNISHA मैडम है, या BISHTNISHA  भाईसाहेब*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*पिथोरागढ़ आप सब दोस्तों को निशा की तरफ से प्यार भरा नमस्ते 

दोस्तों मुझे बहुत खुसी हुई की आपने मेरी प्रस्तुति को देखा और प्यार किया इसके लिए मैं आपको बहूत  धन्यबाद देती हूँ.
अब मैं आपको आगे कुमाऊ ले चलती हूँ यह हैं पिथोरागढ़*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

मुनस्यारी


कल्पेस्वर महादेव

ध्वज टेम्पल

चौकोरी

----------


## BISHTNISHA

गंगोलीहाट

जुलाघाट

----------


## BISHTNISHA

अब चलते हैं रानीखेत


जुला देवी टेम्पल

बिनसर महादेव

द्रोणागिरी

----------


## BISHTNISHA

बैजनाथ टेम्पल

कौसानी

----------


## VINODBISHT

kya umda sutra hain nisha ji aapne to gaon-galiyun ki yaad dila di

----------


## MANMOJI

kya baat hain nisha ji wakai ye devbhoomi hain

----------


## delhidevil

जय बद्री जय केदार ..........बिष्ट जी आपने वाकई बहुत शानदार सूत्र बनाया है हमारे उत्तराखंड का मज़ा आ गया देख कर ..........मेरी तरफ से बधाई और रेपो स्वीकार करे ........और सूत्र को गतिशील बनाये ........धन्यवाद

----------


## BISHTNISHA

*धन्यवाद दोस्तों आपने उत्तराखंड की जो झलके देखी और उसको सराहाना की उसके लिए मैं आप लोगों को बहुत ध्यानाबाद देती हूँ. और आशा करती हूँ की आप मुजको यैसे ही प्रोत्सान करते रहंगे.*

----------


## BISHTNISHA

कुछ और झलकें (उत्तराखंड ) की  आपको पेश कर रही हूँ.

----------


## BISHTNISHA

कुछ और झलकें (उत्तराखंड ) की  आपको पेश कर रही हूँ. 
]

----------


## BISHTNISHA



----------


## BISHTNISHA



----------


## Badtameez

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।अतिसुन्द   सूत्र है।

----------


## BISHTNISHA

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद।अतिसुन्द   सूत्र है।


आपका बहुत बहुत धय्नाबाद सुरेश जी

----------


## sunitasa

उत्तर में खड़ा हिमालय हमारे देश का मुकुट हे ! हिमालय हमारी रक्छा करता है असामाजिक तत्वों से , हिमालय हमें ये सन्देश देता हा की अडिग रह कर अपना कर्म करो, भरी सर्दी, गर्मी, वारसा में भी ये अविचार अविराम खड़ा रहता हे! हिमालय माता पारवती के पिता हे! जिस देश की मालकिन बेटी हो तो १ पिता का ये फर्ज बनता हा की उस देश पर कभी संकट के बदल नहीं रहे इसी लिए हिमालय हमारी रक्छ करने को तत्पर हँ!


> दोस्तों मैं आप सबका आभारी हूँ की आपने मेरी प्रस्तुती को पसंद किया

----------


## BISHTNISHA

दोस्तों मैं आज फिर अपने इस सूत्र को और आगे बढाने की सोच के आयी हूँ तो आज मैं इसमें कुछ चित्र और दाल रही हूँ.जरुर देखने की कृपा कीजियेगा.

----------


## VINODBISHT

bahut hi badiya hain lage raho or kuch or jankari do please

----------


## pkj21

achhe chitra hai .........

----------


## pkj21

isi prakar aage badhate raho

----------


## bindasclubdun

meru uttarakhand meru pahad

----------


## bindasclubdun

sahi hai.. confusun door karo

----------


## bindasclubdun

> Attachment 229410
> 
> मुनस्यारी
> Attachment 229414
> Attachment 229414
> कल्पेस्वर महादेव
> Attachment 229416
> ध्वज टेम्पल
> Attachment 229417
> चौकोरी


uttarakhand ke sundarta ki baat hi kuch aur hai

----------


## bindasclubdun

main bhi uttarakhand se hun.....
aur ye sutra achacha laga

----------


## bindasclubdun

bishtnisha === nisha bisht.... pole on it

----------


## bindasclubdun

jo bhi ho... ye sutra badiya start kiya hai..

----------


## rahulknp

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है

----------

